# Fancy Pigeon might need home (MA)



## Janine_Otto (Jul 30, 2010)

A week back this delightful fancy pigeon was brought to the wildlife clinic that I work at. The bird is real sweet and was obviously someone's pet at some point. The only issue is s/he has pigeon pox. So there is the possibility that s/he will pass this on to other pigeons. The lesions on her nose will clear up, but she might always be a carrier of pox.

At the moment I live in a college dorm and there is a possibility that I will not be allowed to keep the bird. So this posting is a precaution. I should know by this weekend if I can keep the bird, but if not I would love for her to find a good home.

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.

Thanks for reading! I hope this pigeon can find a home, either with me or with someone else who will love her.

~Colleen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Once the bird completely sheds the virus, they are immune to it, like our chickenpox. I don't think they can still pass it on to other birds once the virus is out of their system.

He/She is such a pretty bird! Its breed is called a West of England Tumbler, or WOE for short  I really hope you can keep him, since pigeons are such wonderful pets. But if not, hopefully he'll go to another wonderful home


----------



## Janine_Otto (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for responding to my post! Thankfully my dorm does allow pigeons! Yay! But sadly, the pox virus got worse in the bird and infiltrated the tissues causing too much damage around his beak. The doctors agreed that the damage caused was irreversible, so the nice pigeon went to pigeon heaven ;_;

At least she/he was not all alone out in the cold for the past few weeks. She/he definitely has opened my eyes to the world of pigeons and might be on the lookout for one in the near future!

Thanks!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. But at least he/she was in a good home for its last days. Shawn


----------

